# Golden Nugget Pool



## maxalmon (Nov 7, 2008)

Went exploring and found these really interesting pool lounge chairs at the Golden Nugget... Only did minor brightness adjustment C&C


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 14, 2008)

Having checked your location, I now take it the "Golden Nugget" is a hotel in Las Vegas? Why would those lounge chairs be submerged? Is the water warm and will people rest on those (for long) while being in the water? (In generally quite cool Germany, such though is quite ... 'alien' ... to be in whichever kind of water - other than our bathtub - suggests we would need to move about in order not to get cold!)

While I quite like the patterns the water creates both on the flat bottom of that pool as well as on the chairs, I somehow feel this composition lacks something, a slight shift of pov (point of view) towards the right, and a slight upwards tilt of the camera in order to include the backs of the chairs in the front row might have given you a better result. I think... :scratch:


----------



## maxalmon (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, the Golden Nugget is one of the original resorts, very old and trying to update its image. The hotel has gone thru a major revamp of its image and trying to draw a younger crowd. I was somewhat cramped in taking this image as the security droids didn't want to let me into the pool area and so I had to sneak in and snap a few quick ones. 

This is a flat deck, shallow area of the pool where the lounge chairs are submerged, while very hip and trendy in apperance in reality 99% of the patrons were sitting on dry land and admiring the view of the "cool" chairs.

If I had composed any higher I would have captured the water slide infront of the chairs that slides thru a shark tank and waterfall.


----------



## roentarre (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow, this looks sooooo cool!


----------



## keybq (Nov 17, 2008)

i like that i think the rippling water adds to the effect


----------

